# Goretex pro shell jacket



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the look of the Oakley unification jackets in black, but their cut is a bit different. I currently use Volcom goretex TDS and it's a much roomier cut than Oakley's.....


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Your request is for the perfect "shell" jacket. Your con for the two you have mentioned are "no lining, only a shell"

Do you really know what you want?

The best "Technical Shells" have no lining, no insulation. They are designed to be used in a "layered" fashion.

If you still think you want a technical shell ( has no lining ) consider the Flylow Gear "Quantum" Jacket. Great shell with 7 pockets, powder skirt, and all the good stuff.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Oldman said:


> Your request is for the perfect "shell" jacket. Your con for the two you have mentioned are "no lining, only a shell"
> 
> Do you really know what you want?
> 
> ...


Perhaps am I out fishing, but since all my previous jackets had linings I am a bit skeptical to "technical shell" - at least until I have tried it

I found a review of your suggestion - http://snowbrains.com/gear-review-flylows-201314-quantum-jacket/. Nice looking jackets, simple and stylish. Good data on all tech stuff - nice with a pocket that could hold a six pack
The only drawback I could find is the same as the other. It looks too short, at least in my preference with powder skirt and room for back protection.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Or look at a arcteryx sidewinder sv if you have to have the best of the best, also lifetime repairs on the jacket. All goretex type products need some layering under them like a fleece, thermal silk or puffy depending on the day. I have a sidewinder and love it on cold wet snow days with a puff on the coldest of days. That being said I ride a neff soft-shell rated 10k most days with layering under it. Also all great shells will have at least 2L but the pro level will get 3L so it can withstand the abuse.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I have an Arc Teryx Beta AR and it's the most versatile, durable jacket I've ever owned. It's less convenient as an everyday winter jacket because it it a shell and you have to layer for warmth, but nothing beats it in repelling snow, water and wind. And the best thing about it is the fit. I am usually between an XL and XXL, but this has a more athletic cut in the body but is roomy in the arms and shoulders. Best fit I've ever had in a jacket and I can wear it for three seasons out of the year due to its versatility. 

If you spend a lot of time and look hard, these can be had for much cheaper than the eye-popping MSRPs. This model I have is a $550 jacket, but I found it at a small franchise retailer in Tennessee (online), found a coupon and snagged it for under half that price.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

^ same with me that is why I own 5 different arcteryx jackets now hahaha.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

For what you are doing, you don't really need the advantages that a pro shell would offer. Performance Gore Tex is fine and will keep you dry just as well.

By opting for the performance shell, your prices will drop in to your range as well and you will have more options.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

No liner is a plus, that's a true shell. 

I wouldn't have it any other way in a shell, Otherwise get an insulated jacket not a shell.

I really like my ak hover jacket.


----------



## Saint Alphonso (Aug 25, 2013)

Another vote for Arcteryx Sidewinder SV. Love how the powder skirt clips into their Pants, the fit, the colors.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

trapper said:


> I have an Arc Teryx Beta AR and it's the most versatile, durable jacket I've ever owned. It's less convenient as an everyday winter jacket because it it a shell and you have to layer for warmth, but nothing beats it in repelling snow, water and wind. And the best thing about it is the fit. I am usually between an XL and XXL, but this has a more athletic cut in the body but is roomy in the arms and shoulders. Best fit I've ever had in a jacket and I can wear it for three seasons out of the year due to its versatility.
> 
> If you spend a lot of time and look hard, these can be had for much cheaper than the eye-popping MSRPs. This model I have is a $550 jacket, but I found it at a small franchise retailer in Tennessee (online), found a coupon and snagged it for under half that price.


It looks great and possible all the features I am looking for. One feature I can't find: wrist gaiter. No info and not visible in images. Do they exist on this jacket?

I couldn't find the Sidewinder (readimag mentioned) but there also a Theta. How compares Beta with Theta and the Sidewinder?

http://www.arcteryx.com/ProductFind.aspx?language=EN&gender=mens&category=Jackets


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I have multiple shells of various waterproof membranes including an alpha sv. I also own the volcom lando tds jacket. If I am understanding you want a shell, that is not insulated but has a liner to add just a tad bit more warmth? If thats the case the tds is a perfect fit for you. I wear XL in everything and had to size down to a Large and it still covers me well. I would definitely say consider this piece. I love shells and layering, however this jacket does a great job in all conditions.

Here is volcom's description of tds,

"Volcom's Thermal Defense System ('T.D.S'®) gives riders the most advanced temperature control by directing the heat our bodies naturally produce towards your core. Through the collaboration of strategically placed lightweight and packable thermal insulated panels, zippered vents, and ultra-breathable interior lining, 'T.D.S'® provides unparalleled comfort and performance to battle all earthly conditions, and beyond.."


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> I have multiple shells of various waterproof membranes including an alpha sv. I also own the volcom lando tds jacket. If I am understanding you want a shell, that is not insulated but has a liner to add just a tad bit more warmth? If thats the case the tds is a perfect fit for you. I wear XL in everything and had to size down to a Large and it still covers me well. I would definitely say consider this piece. I love shells and layering, however this jacket does a great job in all conditions.
> 
> Here is volcom's description of tds,
> 
> "Volcom's Thermal Defense System ('T.D.S'®) gives riders the most advanced temperature control by directing the heat our bodies naturally produce towards your core. Through the collaboration of strategically placed lightweight and packable thermal insulated panels, zippered vents, and ultra-breathable interior lining, 'T.D.S'® provides unparalleled comfort and performance to battle all earthly conditions, and beyond.."


Interesting. I'll for sure have a look at this. I couldn't find any data on water resistance and breath ability like 20K. This is what I found.
Lando Tds Gore-tex Jacket : Volcom Snow 13/14


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SGoldwin said:


> Interesting. I'll for sure have a look at this. I couldn't find any data on water resistance and breath ability like 20K. This is what I found.
> Lando Tds Gore-tex Jacket : Volcom Snow 13/14


Gore tex is 28k across the board.

http://www.shop-denali.com/gg_wbbrands2.aspx


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Gore tex is 28k across the board.
> 
> Brand Comparison of Waterproof Breathable Gear | Gore-Tex eVent Hyvent Membrain


Good chart. If I read this correct the Lando tds has Goretex 3L which has 25K breathability rating. Nice!


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I just got the Oakley Unification in black and I will confirm the cut is more fitted and not as long as you are used to probably. It comes to about half way down my rear.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

judoant said:


> I just got the Oakley Unification in black and I will confirm the cut is more fitted and not as long as you are used to probably. It comes to about half way down my rear.


My current 32s jacket goes a bit further (sorry for the image, but it was the only one I had where the length of the jacket was visible).

I believe that neither of discussed jackets are that long.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

*Outdoor Research?*

Anyone have any experience with Outdoor Research? I'm looking at the Axcess jacket and really like quite a lot about it. My biggest concern though is OR is a ski-brand and I'm a bit concerned about fit not being as accommodating as a snowboard specific cut. Or is that pretty much a thing of the past? OR does state the Axcess is a relaxed fit.

Things I like about it - 2L Gore-tex, would rather have 3L but this is more than enough for me. The diagonal chest vents vs. under-pit vents. Insulation, it seems this year I'm having a harder time keeping my core warm with my usual (not Gore-tex) shell and layers. Clean style, I'm not big on patterned/printed designs.

Thanks,

MeanJoe


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

MeanJoe said:


> Anyone have any experience with Outdoor Research? I'm looking at the Axcess jacket and really like quite a lot about it. My biggest concern though is OR is a ski-brand and I'm a bit concerned about fit not being as accommodating as a snowboard specific cut. Or is that pretty much a thing of the past? OR does state the Axcess is a relaxed fit.
> 
> Things I like about it - 2L Gore-tex, would rather have 3L but this is more than enough for me. The diagonal chest vents vs. under-pit vents. Insulation, it seems this year I'm having a harder time keeping my core warm with my usual (not Gore-tex) shell and layers. Clean style, I'm not big on patterned/printed designs.
> 
> ...


I found the Maximus version. It has a 3L Gore-tex, stretch beneath arms and more nice features. But it looks slim. I would like more space...and longer.
Outdoor Research Maximus Jacket™ - YouTube


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I own some OR stuff it is really nice and have not been disappointed with it. Here is a link for the sidewinder it is cut to have layers under it.
Sidewinder SV Jacket / Men's


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

readimag said:


> I own some OR stuff it is really nice and have not been disappointed with it. Here is a link for the sidewinder it is cut to have layers under it.
> Sidewinder SV Jacket / Men's


Does it have wrist gaiters?
I like them for two reasons: stopping the snow and keeping my wrist/hand warm.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

No it does not but that is why I wear a silk top with thumb holes acts like a wrist gaiter.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

trapper said:


> I have an Arc Teryx Beta AR and it's the most versatile, durable jacket I've ever owned. It's less convenient as an everyday winter jacket because it it a shell and you have to layer for warmth, but nothing beats it in repelling snow, water and wind. And the best thing about it is the fit. I am usually between an XL and XXL, but this has a more athletic cut in the body but is roomy in the arms and shoulders. Best fit I've ever had in a jacket and I can wear it for three seasons out of the year due to its versatility.
> 
> If you spend a lot of time and look hard, these can be had for much cheaper than the eye-popping MSRPs. This model I have is a $550 jacket, but I found it at a small franchise retailer in Tennessee (online), found a coupon and snagged it for under half that price.


+1 Love my jacket. I'm on ski patrol and have to board in all sorts of nasty rain. While others are soaked... I stay dry.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Finally a longer jacket. The Arc'teryx Theta AR jacket are thigh long. I did a comparison between Beta, Theta and the Sidewinder and found the data. But I like the sidewinders relaxed fit more than the Thetas athletic fit. 
But this is all numbers, it's time to test these jackets.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

If you are going to get the Theta get the SV it is way better only draw back is no pow skirt but that is not a real problem with how long the jacket is.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

readimag said:


> If you are going to get the Theta get the SV it is way better only draw back is no pow skirt but that is not a real problem with how long the jacket is.


Why is the SV way better?
According to one review the Storm hood causes problem. Then the Drop hood is better. Neither of the two Theta jacket has powder skirt, but the Sidewinder has.
Here is a comparison: Compare Products / Arc'teryx


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I personally like the storm hood more and hate the drop hood that you can’t stow away. The only draw back is it can flap up when spinning off jumps some times. All you really have to do is make the hood tight so it stays down. Also the side zip is awesome so you don’t get that rubbing of the zipper on the sidewinder.


----------

